
eBay Is Portscanning When You Connect to It - bhartzer
https://twitter.com/iPullRank/status/1265264312215572487
======
notadog
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23246170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23246170)

